# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: کپی کردن متن input بکمک jquery

## Iran58

سلام
فرض کنید یک input از text است و یک button هم داریم 
حال می خواهم هروقتی روی button  کلیک کردم متن نوشته شده داخل input  عمل کپی انجام شود بکمک jquery
چه کدی باید بنویسم
باتشکر

----------


## plague

https://www.w3schools.com/howto/howt..._clipboard.asp

----------


## Iran58

سلام
مهندس اگر بخواهیم یک مقدار datat-id را کپی کنیم باید چکار کنیم 
روش فوق جوابگو نیست 
باتشکر

----------


## plague

این کدیه که خودم استفاده میکنم

https://jsfiddle.net/wh459zk8/


این توابع رو تو صفحاتت اضافه کن 


$(document).on('click' , '.copy-to-clip' , function(){
        console.log($(this).parents('.copy-wrapper:first').find('.paset-to-clip').html());
        copyToClipboard($(this).parents('.copy-wrapper:first').find('.paset-to-clip')[0]);
    })


function copyToClipboard(elem) {
    // create hidden text element, if it doesn't already exist
    var targetId = "_hiddenCopyText_";
    var isInput = elem.tagName === "INPUT" || elem.tagName === "TEXTAREA";
    var origSelectionStart, origSelectionEnd;
    if (isInput) {
        // can just use the original source element for the selection and copy
        target = elem;
        origSelectionStart = elem.selectionStart;
        origSelectionEnd = elem.selectionEnd;
    } else {
        // must use a temporary form element for the selection and copy
        target = document.getElementById(targetId);
        if (!target) {
            var target = document.createElement("textarea");
            target.style.position = "absolute";
            target.style.left = "-9999px";
            target.style.top = "0";
            target.id = targetId;
            document.body.appendChild(target);
        }
        target.textContent = elem.textContent;
    }
    // select the content
    var currentFocus = document.activeElement;
    target.focus();
    target.setSelectionRange(0, target.value.length);

    // copy the selection
    var succeed;
    try {
        succeed = document.execCommand("copy");
    } catch (e) {
        succeed = false;
    }
    // restore original focus
    if (currentFocus && typeof currentFocus.focus === "function") {
        currentFocus.focus();
    }

    if (isInput) {
        // restore prior selection
        elem.setSelectionRange(origSelectionStart, origSelectionEnd);
    } else {
        // clear temporary content
        target.textContent = "";
    }
    return succeed;
}


بعد وقتی میخای با فشردن یک دکمه یک متن کپی بشه 
به دکمه کلاس  copy-to-clip   میدی 
به متنه کلاس paset-to-clip  میدی 
و بعد هر دوشون رو توی یک المنت مثلا دیو با کلاس copy-wrapper  میزاری





```
<div class="copy-wrapper">
<span class="paset-to-clip">text1</span>
<a href="#" class="copy-to-clip"> copy text</a>
</div>
```

----------

